# Someone help dress me!



## C50 (Aug 5, 2022)

I figure this is an appropriate place for a single guy with zero fashion sense to ask for help.  I never dress up anymore but have a very formal wedding to attend next week, since I will be sitting at the bride's family table I thought I best wear a suit.  I've lost 25 pounds in the last few years so most of my dress shirts are way too large.
So help me out.  My dark navy pin stripe suits still fits, can I wear the pictured shirt with it?  How about the tie? (I'm thinking the tie clashes, but what do I know)
Do I need to buy a new shirt and tie?  What colors?  

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2022)

@C50 
I'd go with a new white shirt and a solid tie 
Have a great time!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 5, 2022)

Just wear something not conspicuous

All eyes will be on the bride


----------



## Pepper (Aug 5, 2022)

Ditch the tie.  Do what Pinky said.


----------



## Bella (Aug 5, 2022)

The pinstriped suit is fine, but not with a paisley tie and checked shirt. I'd like to see you in a white shirt and a solid tie, as @Pinky suggested. You'll look smashing!


----------



## MountainRa (Aug 5, 2022)

Definitely not that tie. Not crazy about the shirt but if you decide to wear it get a solid color tie that matches one of the stripes in the shirt.
Do what Pinky said!


----------



## C50 (Aug 5, 2022)

Well I guess I will just get a new shirt and tie(sigh).  Any other color options beside white?  I'm not a fan of solid white, with my grey hair and pasty skin white shirts make me look washed out.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2022)

I love a high quality, nicely pressed white shirt!
But, since you won't like yourself in it, I guess light blue would be okay with navy. Solid, not patterned, and a plain tie, like Pinky said.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2022)

Only the collar and shirt front under your tie will show .. you could get a coloured tie. You don't want to distract from everyone else, with a coloured or patterned shirt - especially in photos.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2022)

Look at Mizmo's "Happy Marriage Dance" thread .. see how nice those white shirts look


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 5, 2022)

I like the tie.
I would say keep the tie and may be buy a white shirt.  Or light blue.

The colors in the tie will look good with your gray hair.

Are you thoroughly confused now?!


----------



## caroln (Aug 5, 2022)

I vote for the blue shirt.  Very classy!

Here's an idea for a white shirt:

Either will do though.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @C50
> I'd go with a new white shirt and a solid tie
> Have a great time!


Took the words out of my mouth.... Definitely not the check shirt or that patterned tie... White shirt.. or even a pale blue shirt ( not a work shirt).. and a plain solid colour navy blue tie..


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2022)

What about a bow tie?


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 5, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Just wear something not conspicuous.



Would you like to borrow my blazer?

Team it with my hand made, (my wife makes most of my clothes,) white trousers.

 
A pair of spectator shoes, a green fedora hat, choose a shirt that you can wear a neck tie or cravat with, and you are good to go!


----------



## Chet (Aug 5, 2022)

When you get there, look around. You worried over nothing.


----------



## C50 (Aug 5, 2022)

Chet said:


> When you get there, look around. You worried over nothing.


Normally I wouldn't worry, I would just wear a jacket,  but sitting with the bride's family I will be the only man at the table not in a tux.


----------



## C50 (Aug 5, 2022)

How about this?  The pictures keep coming out dark, the suit is navy blue and the shirt is a light mauve (I think)


----------



## C50 (Aug 5, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 233005
> Would you like to borrow my blazer?
> View attachment 233010
> Team it with my hand made, (my wife makes most of my clothes,) white trousers.
> ...


Now that's a dandy look!  I don't think I'm fun enough to pull that look off. lol


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2022)

It's ok,  but I love the bow ties. 

You'll be fine in that.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2022)

It may help to look online .. search for "wedding group photos".


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 5, 2022)

C50 said:


> Well I guess I will just get a new shirt and tie(sigh).  Any other color options beside white?  I'm not a fan of solid white, with my grey hair and pasty skin white shirts make me look washed out.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


Either light blue or salmon colored. And, personally, I don't think you need a tie at all.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 5, 2022)

C50 said:


> Now that's a dandy look!  I don't think I'm fun enough to pull that look off. lol



Easy-peasy, what's your problem?


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 5, 2022)

If it is a very formal wedding, and you haven't a tux, photo #18 or the suit with a conservative bow tie would be just the ticket.  When my daughter in law's cousin got married, it was not only very formal, but the men were asked to wear a tuxedo.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 5, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Would you like to borrow my blazer?


Yer an exception
a horse of a different color, hc

You should be a fixture at every wedding or formal fete


----------



## Jules (Aug 5, 2022)

Are you adverse to buying a white shirt thinking that you likely won’t wear it again?  I’d go with a pale shirt and plain tie.

Adding:  Will you be in the wedding photos?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2022)

https://www.oliverwicks.com/article/what-to-wear-wedding-men

This may help you.


----------



## mrstime (Aug 5, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @C50
> I'd go with a new white shirt and a solid tie
> Have a great time!


I agree with that.


----------



## GAlady (Aug 5, 2022)

*Here is one that is perfect with your pinstripe suit.  Pair with a thin light blue stripe shirt and solid colored tie.*


----------



## Gaer (Aug 5, 2022)

I agree with MurrMurr!  A nice blue shirt and no tie!  Just be comfortable!
Aw!  What a sweet man you are!

Galady has a good idea too!
Walk into the wedding like you own it.
Have a great time!


----------



## Bellbird (Aug 5, 2022)

If it is a  formal wedding you should wear a tie. I like the pale blue shirt. White looks good but might not be your scene. Enjoy.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 5, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I agree with MurrMurr!  A nice blue shirt and no tie!  Just be comfortable!
> Aw!  What a sweet man you are!
> 
> Galady has a good idea too!
> ...


I like the mauve that he showed on here. Probly a better choice than salmon. Certainly more interesting than light blue.

I'd go with the mauve, @C50. I still say the tie is optional, but the one you showed is a good one.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 5, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> If it is a very formal wedding, and you haven't a tux, photo #18 or the suit with a conservative bow tie would be just the ticket.  When my daughter in law's cousin got married, it was not only very formal, but the men were asked to wear a tuxedo.


I should amend the photo number.  It is 19 I wanted.  There is no photo in comment #18.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm assuming you don't want to be all dressed up with a suit and tie. I looked up "well dressed men" and these are the looks I like for casual/dressy casual. Of course it's not sweater weather now. Also can't go wrong with a crisp white shirt. My husband looked SO good in his white shirts.


----------



## caroln (Aug 9, 2022)

Please post a picture of what you finally decided on!


----------



## Jules (Aug 9, 2022)

If you don’t want to spend too much on a tie, check out the thrift stores.  I spotted a few beauties in one a couple of days ago.  You might even find a white shirt.  My husband donated all but one of his white shirts that he never wore any more.  They were still in the cleaner’s bags.  I should have said “I donated” them.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 10, 2022)

When is the wedding?


----------



## DaveA (Aug 10, 2022)

I'm afraid, in my case, this one calls for the patented phone call - -

"Cough, cough, - - Sorry, don't think I can make it.  I'm not feeling well and don't want to infect others in the wedding party."

I can't even remember the last time that I wore a suit , tie, and dress shoes.  Sneakers, shorts, dungarees, and an open neck shirt serve 99 % of my activities.


----------



## Bella (Aug 10, 2022)

"Someone help dress me!"​I have NP dressing myself. I'd like to find someone to help _undress_ me. 

Bella


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 10, 2022)

I'm sorry, I misread your post. So you do need to be all dressed up. Yes... please let us see what you decided on.


----------



## C50 (Aug 13, 2022)

Here I am on my way out to the wedding.  I took my suit jacket to Kohls and the ladies told me my suit is a charcoal color, not navy blue.  My bad.  Anyway they set me up with the sky blue shirt and darker tie.  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2022)

C50 said:


> View attachment 234275
> 
> Here I am on my way out to the wedding.  I took my suit jacket to Kohls and the ladies told me my suit is a charcoal color, not navy blue.  My bad.  Anyway they set me up with the sky blue shirt and darker tie.  Thanks for all the help!


You look very handsome   I hope you enjoy the wedding!


----------



## MountainRa (Aug 13, 2022)

Excellent !


----------



## Bella (Aug 13, 2022)

C50 said:


> View attachment 234275
> 
> *Here I am on my way out to the wedding.*  I took my suit jacket to Kohls and the ladies told me my suit is a charcoal color, not navy blue.  My bad.  Anyway they set me up with the sky blue shirt and darker tie.  Thanks for all the help!


You look smashing! 

Bella


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 13, 2022)

VERY nice! And I agree with @Pinky .


----------



## C50 (Aug 14, 2022)

Pinky said:


> You look very handsome   I hope you enjoy the wedding!


Thank you!


----------



## C50 (Aug 14, 2022)

Bella said:


> You look smashing!
> 
> Bella


Thanks!


----------



## C50 (Aug 14, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> VERY nice! And I agree with @Pinky .


Thank you!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2022)

Oh my, you look so handsome! @C50


----------



## C50 (Aug 14, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Oh my, you look so handsome! @C50


Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Jules (Aug 14, 2022)

Perfect choices by your advisors at Kohl’s.  Agreed, you look handsome.  In the long run too, the blue shirt is more practical than white.  I hope you enjoyed the wedding.


----------



## Seren (Sep 17, 2022)

Late to this post but just wanted to add my thumbs up for your final choice @C50. _Very debonair_! I feel a need to remind you that the casting call is active for Daniel Craig's replacement as Bond. James Bond. 007.

As you were


----------



## C50 (Sep 17, 2022)

Seren said:


> Late to this post but just wanted to add my thumbs up for your final choice @C50. _Very debonair_! I feel a need to remind you that the casting call is active for Daniel Craig's replacement as Bond. James Bond. 007.
> 
> As you were



Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 17, 2022)

I think you look great too and the wedding photos with you in them will be cherished.


----------



## caroln (Sep 18, 2022)

Wow!  You look great!  Sorry for the late reply.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 1, 2022)

C50 said:


> View attachment 234275
> 
> Here I am on my way out to the wedding.  I took my suit jacket to Kohls and the ladies told me my suit is a charcoal color, not navy blue.  My bad.  Anyway they set me up with the sky blue shirt and darker tie.  Thanks for all the help!


Not bad at all, rather sober, but as someone said, you don't want to detract attention away from the happy couple. Perhaps it was a good idea after all not to go in a 1920's zoot suit.


----------

